# I'm in a relationship



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm in a relationship with a girl from SAS :yay She is LoneLioness  Never thought that I'd someday have a girlfriend. I really like her and she seems to like me  Can't picture myself finding anyone else I'm as comfortable sharing things with. We live in other states, but I visited her earlier this month. Another longer visit is planned for November. We've been using online gaming sort of as a way to make up for not seeing each other as often in person. Meeting her online was kind of luck, but actually being able to meet her in person was a major accomplishment for me SA wise :boogie


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome! Er... congratulations? 

Always a good story for this forum, eh? 

Its a bummer you live so far away apart. Make the best of it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what a sweet story. that is great - I'm happy for you both!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

woot, grats to you and lonelioness!!!! I hope things go really well for you both!!!

SAS is turning into quite the dating site it seems


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

:boogie I am so happy for you guys!! I saw the pictures of your meeting and I have to say that you two are so cute together. I hope everything works out for the best even with the distance and all. 

Congrats you two :clap:clap:clap:yay:yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

awe. so cute.
:boogie :clap


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## Strombidae (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats! The feeling is great, so make the most of it. :]


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW another successful couple~ hehe

good luck!!!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice. have fun you two.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats to you both!!!:banana


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats!! Good luck!


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome!! congratulations you two. 

where are the meeting pictures btw


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Congrats sly & lioness!! :yay :boogie


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Hes my love slave 

But seriously, never thought I'd meet someone either. I'm happy :mushy



jer said:


> awesome!! congratulations you two.
> 
> where are the meeting pictures btw


In the member photo albums forum here.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

saw them. You both look cute and happy. 
wish you the best.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow! Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aw, that's so sweet!  Best of luck to both of you!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I knew you guys were gonna hit it off after seeing your meetup photos  That's sweet.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool. Congrats!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Aww that's so fantastic!! I'm happy for you guys! =]


----------



## mkp1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

I wish I could find a girlfriend on here . Even an online girlfriend with the possibility to meet later would be great. We could mic on yahoo. If anyone is interested, please let me know. I'm not as mean as I look.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

aww thats so cute congrats!!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats you two!
Always nice to hear about a successful match on the site.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

That's really nice news! Best wishes to you both


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Congrats, and best of luck.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:boogie :clap :boogie
Go Sly!


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

great job !


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

ooh that's awesome, happy for you guys!


----------



## butterfly0924 (Sep 24, 2005)

That is wonderful. Congrats and have a great visit in November.


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

Aww, that's so cute; a lot of couples really meet on SAS?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Congrats to the both of you.


----------

